# What do you think?



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Earlier this evening I sliced my finger with a utility knife. Semi new blade. Bled on and on. I cleaned it. And it does not bleed with pressure on it. Its currently wrapped with neosporin, gauze and some duck tape/electrical tape. I have rewrapped it once already. If the pressure is off of it it starts to bleed. Do you think if I leave it wrapped the way it is it will heal? Or should I go for stiches or something? FYI I have refused to use a regular bandaid for over at least 7 years now, so duck tape/ electrical tape is normal for me. I'm gonna check this in the morning to see how it is. Thanks in advance! also, there was no pain felt either when I sliced it or currently. I can feel like a beating/pulse in my finger. But that may be because of the pressure. Thanks


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Just make sure the tape is not too tight.If the tip of your finger is cold, it's too tight.

I find that a clean cut will heal itself almost overnight, if you can keep it closed.
Stitches are for pussies.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> Just make sure the tape is not too tight.If the tip of your finger is cold, it's too tight.
> 
> I find that a clean cut will heal itself almost overnight, if you can keep it closed.
> Stitches are for pussies.


Sounds about what I wanted to hear. I have been adjusting the tape as needed. My finger tip has gone back and forth from cold on it's own. I'm trying not to loosen the tape too much.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Just make sure the tape is not too tight.If the tip of your finger is cold, it's too tight.
> 
> I find that a clean cut will heal itself almost overnight, if you can keep it closed.
> Stitches are for pussies.


Have any crazy glue ? try that


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

undeadwiring said:


> Have any crazy glue ? try that


I havnt been able to find any, I will have sone tomorrow when I get to school I will do something with it then...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Have you had any alcohol? That lowers your platelet count and makes it harder for blood to clot.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Earlier this evening I sliced my finger with a utility knife. Semi new blade. Bled on and on. I cleaned it. And it does not bleed with pressure on it. Its currently wrapped with neosporin, gauze and some duck tape/electrical tape. I have rewrapped it once already. If the pressure is off of it it starts to bleed. Do you think if I leave it wrapped the way it is it will heal? Or should I go for stiches or something? FYI I have refused to use a regular bandaid for over at least 7 years now, so duck tape/ electrical tape is normal for me. I'm gonna check this in the morning to see how it is. Thanks in advance! also, there was no pain felt either when I sliced it or currently. I can feel like a beating/pulse in my finger. But that may be because of the pressure. Thanks





> I can feel like a beating/pulse in my finger. But that may be because of the pressure. Thanks




Your bandage is way too tite and can cause more damage that way..
take it off and just rap it so your not bleading all over the place.

I if you think you need stiches go to ER now don't waite till morning and besides there probly not that busy right now then when you wake up tommow the heiling will have allready started


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Have you had any alcohol? That lowers your platelet count and makes it harder for blood to clot.


Nope. Not old enough for any... I've been going on a big ol jug of apple juice


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If it's deep and won't stay closed and it's not worth getting sutures then these might help keep it shut till the skin seals itself back up:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Just make sure the tape is not too tight.If the tip of your finger is cold, it's too tight.
> 
> I find that a clean cut will heal itself almost overnight, if you can keep it closed.
> Stitches are for pussies.





> Stitches are for pussies


Only if you take the novakane:laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Nope. Not old enough for any...


Pffffffft. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

erics37 said:


> If it's deep and won't stay closed and it's not worth getting sutures then these might help keep it shut till the skin seals itself back up:


What the hell are those?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm still waiting for 480 or b4t to come in and call me a hack for using ducktape... :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I'm still waiting for 480 or b4t to come in and call me a hack for using ducktape... :whistling2:


 scoch super 88 for cold weather :laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> What the hell are those?


butterfly bandages.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> scoch super 88 for cold weather :laughing::laughing:


I wish I had some. But I'm known for buying the cheapest tape, mostly because I have friends that like to cone over and find new ways to waste it...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> I'm still waiting for 480 or b4t to come in and call me a hack for using ducktape... :whistling2:



I'll call you a hack just because you didn't use







:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I never understood how people cut themselves with knives. Of all the tools I use that's like the only one I have never hurt/cut myself with.


----------



## Psyphren (Dec 31, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I havnt been able to find any, I will have sone tomorrow when I get to school I will do something with it then...


Super/krazy glue can cause gangrene if their is any infection in the wound and you seal it in so it can't drain. If you get it (glue) inside the wound it will seal off capillaries and not heal properly.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I never understood how people cut themselves with knives. Of all the tools I use that's like the only one I have never hurt/cut myself with.


Yeah imagine sharp things cutting people ..... how hard to believe.:blink:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah imagine sharp things cutting people ..... how hard to believe.:blink:


:laughing: 

Well yeah, but I mean it's not that hard to use a knife so you don't cut yourself. Maybe I'm just safer than all the rest of you, naw that can't be it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson;352722= said:


> Maybe I'm just safer than all the rest of you,


And maybe I am a people person.












:laughing:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

You can buy a product called New Skin or liquid bandage & which essentialy super glue with antiseptics in it..... it works great. 
I also use it for cracked thumbs when I get them in the winter........


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep Steri-strips on my truck and wrap with 33. 
But if it don't stop bleeding the get it stitched and get a Tetanus shot. 
Other then that if it's a deep cut close your eyes and have someone poke your finger with a pin to check for nerve damage. Soak the wound each night and rewrap. 
Then get a new blade,, a dull knife cuts deepest.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Yeah imagine sharp things cutting people ..... how hard to believe.:blink:



Me.. I gotta stay away from things like marbles and carpet. Those things really rip me apart.:laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow. Dude you better go to the hospital. A wound li9ke that calls for no less then 12 weeks of disability. Not to mention rehab and occupational therapy.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

16 stitches my first day with a razor knife, I was actually trimming off the excess of my brand new tool belt, that was big enough to go around my waste twice and my brand new knife got away from me, that was 18 years ago haven't cut myself or injured myself at work since then. I say keep it wrapped with a band aid or electrical tape during the day, let it air out at night, and stay away from citric acid.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Its only a flesh wound. Ive ad worse...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Its only a flesh wound. Ive ad worse...


 Time for a Buzz Lightyear Band Aid.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Its only a flesh wound. Ive ad worse...


What is your favorite color?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Well yeah, but I mean it's not that hard to use a knife so you don't cut yourself. Maybe I'm just safer than all the rest of you, naw that can't be it.





More than likely you make your helper use the knife so you can't cut yourself.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> More than likely you make your helper use the knife so you can't cut yourself.:thumbsup:



We'll just have the gubbamint ban all sharp objects to protect us from ourselves.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Me.. I gotta stay away from things like marbles and carpet. Those things really rip me apart.:laughing:



I still have scars from picking up a Nerf ball. 

Carpets ......... well I know that under some fun conditions rugs can give some serous rug burns on girls knees. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I still have scars from picking up a Nerf ball. ...........



Two days ago, there was a 24MPH wind gust. I'm still getting skin grafts from that fiasco.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Two days ago, there was a 24MPH wind gust. I'm still getting skin grafts from that fiasco.



That is a good one :notworthy:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> That is a good one :notworthy:



Two years ago, I accidentally turned the lights on in my kitchen. I had no idea it cost so much to have my retinas replaced.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 


Oh yeah jw, my helper can't use a knife without hurting himself.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't give into the nationwide scam that doctor's are. I broke my shoulder in a 4 wheeling accident and never went to the doctor or missed work. Don't be a *****


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Don't give into the nationwide scam that doctor's are. I broke my shoulder in a 4 wheeling accident and never went to the doctor or missed work. Don't be a *****


How old are you? Just curious.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Don't give into the nationwide scam that doctor's are. I broke my shoulder in a 4 wheeling accident and never went to the doctor or missed work. Don't be a *****


I broke my shoulder playing rugby, and still went to work putting 4 metre lengths of tecton lighting up....:thumbsup:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Its only a flesh wound. Ive ad worse...


You can't beat Monty pythons... "we'll call it a draw"...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

It's better. Got some steri-strips from school today. She is gonna check it again tomorrow. It is healing, not as big a gash as before... And that knife had a semi-new blade to whoever told me to get a new blade..


----------



## brar47 (Jan 5, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> It's better. Got some steri-strips from school today. She is gonna check it again tomorrow. It is healing, not as big a gash as before... And that knife had a semi-new blade to whoever told me to get a new blade..


Good to know its healing .... have a fast recovery


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

First, I didn't read the entire thread because medical advice from a bunch of elctricians is probably a stupid idea. Funny maybe, but not wise. So here's mine. :thumbsup: 

The cut is one thing but it's infections you need to woryy about. I knelt on a 6/32 once upon a time. Not rusty, didn't really even break the skin but sure hurt like hell as I'm sure most of you know. Went about my business and forgot all about it. A week later I woke up to a giant red knee and couldn't walk. I spent countless hours over several days receving antibiotics trough an IV.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> First, I didn't read the entire thread because medical advice from a bunch of elctricians is probably a stupid idea. Funny maybe, but not wise. So here's mine. :thumbsup:
> 
> The cut is one thing but it's infections you need to woryy about. I knelt on a 6/32 once upon a time. Not rusty, didn't really even break the skin but sure hurt like hell as I'm sure most of you know. Went about my business and forgot all about it. A week later I woke up to a giant red knee and couldn't walk. I spent countless hours over several days receving antibiotics trough an IV.


Just because we are electricians does not mean we are unable to give good medical advise. The thing is an evil jungle spirit got into you thru the puka hole the screw made. You should see a specialist next time.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'll call you a hack just because you didn't use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a big-ass box of Spiderman band-aids in my service van first aid kit :thumbsup:



electricmanscott said:


> First, I didn't read the entire thread because medical advice from a bunch of elctricians is probably a stupid idea.


Hey how do you know I'm not a trained doctor who just pursued a career change?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Hey how do you know I'm not a trained doctor who just pursued a career change?


If you changed from a doctor to an electrician I would not take ANY advice from you because you clearly aren't thinking straight. :laughing:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> You can't beat Monty pythons... "we'll call it a draw"...


_'Come back here & I'll bite yer legs off!'
_


----------

